

5M Gmail Usernames and Associated Passwords Leaked - theoutlander
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/11/gmail-passwords-hacked_n_5805104.html

======
jayrox
>There's a link being passed around called IsLeaked.com, where you can
allegedly check to see if your Gmail was hacked. DO NOT DO THAT!

Why present a hyperlink and then tell people not to use it. Wouldnt it be
better to not give it at all?

